# Sell CAAD9 and Buy a CAAD10?



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Thinking about selling the CAAD9 and buying a CAAD10. Sounds like everyone who gets the 10 really likes them. What do you guys think?


----------



## Cdale EVO Tom (Dec 13, 2012)

Ride both the CAAD10 & Supersix EVO and make an informed decision based on that.

For me moving from a CAAD9-1 to an 2012 EVO 2 was a substantial improvement in ride comfort on bad pavement.


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Love the Evo but its way out of my price range.


----------



## Cdale EVO Tom (Dec 13, 2012)

Have you thought about switching to 700x25s?

I did this on my CAAD9 and it really helped the ride over washboard surfaces. On smooth roads those old Cdale nines are pretty darn good bikes. And they still win their share of crit races.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't know... Do you want to change just the frame or the whole bike? Is there something you don't like about your bike?

If you're on a budget and you like your CAAD9, you dont have to change just because some people like their CAAD10, it's not the best investment to me. Yes I think the CAAD10 is a better bike but the CAAD9, even by today's standards, from any frame material, is still a wonderful bike, you would be upgrading but not by a huge margin.

If money wasn't a problem, I'd say go ahead but with a tighter budget, I would suggest sticking to it a bit longer. If you wait longer, you may pile a bit more money to get something that would be a bigger improvement (SuperSix Evo for exemple), or may end up changing with something even better than the CAAD10 (who knows if they'll release a CAAD11 eventually?) or at least, change it when your's becomes old enough that changing is actually justified... It's a great frame that could go on almost forever but there's a tipping point when it starts to make more sense to change the whole bike and get newer tech and all new parts at once rather than change one part at a time because they wear out.

Just my two cents.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

There is a thread in the in the frames section, guy comparing his 10 to his evo. I have a 2011 standard Super - 3 and a 2013 caad10-3. I've been out a few times on the same wheels and I cant really tell the difference. Its winter so my legs arent the same. The SS feels like it has a bit more instanteanous reaction but after that split second its the same. I wouldnt upgrade a 9 or 10 to a standard mod, maybe a high mod. 

Back to the point, if your 9 is older and you also want the components upgrade I would do it, but only after you have the wheels you like. There are a ton of nice affordable aftermarket wheels, like boyd, revolution wheel works and so on.


----------



## Cleaner (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a CAAD 9 and recently built up a CAAD 10 with the latest SRAM Red. I have been riding the 9 for several years, it has gen 1 SRAM Red. I am running different wheels on these (DT RR1450 on the 9 and HED C2 build with DT 240 hubs on the 10). Hollowgram cranks on both with MkV rings.

The new SRAM Red is a noticeable improvement no question. I think that with the same build you would be hard pressed to tell the difference while riding both in a blind test. Unless you need/want a newer or lighter bike you can get nearly identical performance and ride from the 9 as the 10. If you feel it is a harsh ride then get a wider rim wheel to try out i.e. HED C2. You can run the tires at lower pressure and it will smooth things out on the 9.

The 10 is lighter and the front end geometry is tweaked a bit vs the 9 so it does steer "differently" not necessarily better. The SAVE stays probably do something but the wider rim wheels (set up "right" for the rider) will do much more to insulate one from the irregularities of the road surface than the SAVE stays on the 10.

I like the CAAD 10 and the build quality was good and the finish quality and welds are well done. I would like to see the made in USA on the frames but the Taiwan factory is doing nicer weld and comparable finish work to the USA factory. My 1989 3.0 frame has better weld finish than my CAAD 9 does, they spent more time on the details back then I suppose.

I got a CAAD 10 because I got a good deal on a frame set and I wanted to build a new bike with the latest Red group. I still ride the 9 which I keep at a second part time residence and am not noting it as lacking in any way other than front shifting as compared to the 10.


----------



## scout73 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have both, CAAD9 and CAAD10 (same wheels), i can tell you the difference are so few, by the way the 10 seems little bit more comfortable, in the mean time the stiffness still the same. I use the 9 for training in the week and 10 for race and long laps.


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

I personally like the caad9 better, but thats just me. They pretty much feel the same, but i think the caad10 is ugly. Especially the 2013's


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

This is my CAAD9. I have it for sale for $1700 but now I'm having second thoughts......

View attachment 276008


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

bjb85runner said:


> This is my CAAD9. I have it for sale for $1700 but now I'm having second thoughts......
> 
> View attachment 276008


Nice, put some 25's on it and ride the hell out of it. Thats a nice bike.


----------



## Cdale EVO Tom (Dec 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful 'Handmade in USA' CAAD9!

Another vote for keeping the bike, trying 700x25s and maybe leveling up that saddle. Looks like the nose is is way down . I know that would kill my riding comfort.

Best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input. I'm going to stop by the bike shop after work and have one last look at the CAAD10's. I wanted a 2012 but there all out. Like the paint choices better than the 2013....Just don't care for that large 10 on the top tube. Might have to let the guy that wants to buy it down. 

Thanks again!


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Sold the CAAD9 Saturday and bought the CAAD10. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Did you get a 2013 or a 2012? I understand about the big '10' on the top tube, but I got the black and silver and thinks a sharp color scheme, almost identical to my system six.


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

gus68 said:


> Did you get a 2013 or a 2012? I understand about the big '10' on the top tube, but I got the black and silver and thinks a sharp color scheme, almost identical to my system six.


I got the 2012 in the Gulf colors( blue & orange)


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Very nice, enjoy


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

here's a third party comparison complete with nu,bers

CAAD Comparison Study - Spin Zone Cycling in Granger, IN


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

omniviper said:


> here's a third party comparison complete with nu,bers
> 
> CAAD Comparison Study - Spin Zone Cycling in Granger, IN


Good stuff. Took the bike out today for a 35 mile ride. I love it stiff and comfy!


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks omniviper


----------

